# Wanted to buy these washers. Please help!



## Darthvader (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Darthvader (Jan 27, 2015)

Please look through your hardware box. Will buy a set. I know it's a waste of time but it would be appreciated.


----------



## Gordon (Jan 27, 2015)

Any chance you could remove the washer and get a better photo? Is it a keyed washer you need?


----------



## Darthvader (Jan 28, 2015)

No it's not keyed. It's a flat washer 3/8" id, 5/8" od. The bike in the picture was sent to me for reference.


----------



## Darthvader (Jan 28, 2015)

Please help out a fellow enthusiast.


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 28, 2015)

I would contact Memory Lane or make a run to the local Hardware store. You can always get a washer that is a little bigger and file it down as long as the id is correct.


----------



## Darthvader (Jan 28, 2015)

I dont have many tools. I tried to drill one out and almost lost my eyeball.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 28, 2015)

Don't want you to loose an eyeball, I'll dig for or make what you need. bri.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 28, 2015)

These are only found in the Hoth system...a remote star system located on the fringe of the Ivax Nebula in the Anoat sector of the Greater Javin.
Or
At every hardware store on the Planet Earth.
Chris


----------



## bricycle (Jan 28, 2015)

These are what should be as in the photo you are showing.... axle has grove as do these washers. If you really don't need the tangs I can file out easy.   $2.50 sent in just an envelope, or $4.00 in a padded env. with tracking. bri.


----------



## Darthvader (Jan 29, 2015)

Ok I will take them and please grind off the tang. Do you take PP if so PM me your info.



bricycle said:


> These are what should be as in the photo you are showing.... axle has grove as do these washers. If you really don't need the tangs I can file out easy.   $2.50 sent in just an envelope, or $4.00 in a padded env. with tracking. bri.


----------

